# Orchestral Strings That Sound Full and Awesome - Layering Tactics



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 16, 2020)

We all want the best orchestral sounds. Lush and full sounding strings like we know from the big productions.

How hard we try, it is difficult (maybe even impossible) to get that sound straight out of a library. Definitely when you're on a budget and you don't have access to the high quality libraries. But maybe there is a way to get more close to the desired sound by using the right layering tactics.

In this video I show you a couple of mine to get an “awesome” orchestral string sound. Hopefully you enjoy the sound as much as I do 😃


----------



## Patrick.K (Jan 16, 2020)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> We all want the best orchestral sounds. Lush and full sounding strings like we know from the big productions.
> 
> How hard we try, it is difficult (maybe even impossible) to get that sound straight out of a library. Definitely when you're on a budget and you don't have access to the high quality libraries. But maybe there is a way to get more close to the desired sound by using the right layering tactics.
> 
> In this video I show you a couple of mine to get an “awesome” orchestral string sound. Hopefully you enjoy the sound as much as I do 😃




We are far from a sound of credible strings ... or do I have hearing problems? ... I much prefer the original patches which are much more realistic.
Layering can give great results, but not by overloading in this way.
The flute and the choirs bring no realism to the strings ... just another sound color. But that is only my opinion, and maybe I am wrong?.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 16, 2020)

Patrick9152 said:


> We are far from a sound of credible strings ... or do I have hearing problems? ... I much prefer the original patches which are much more realistic.
> Layering can give great results, but not by overloading in this way.
> The flute and the choirs bring no realism to the strings ... just another sound color. But that is only my opinion, and maybe I am wrong?.


Not wrong at all, I guess. It's not about realism, but about creating a full (string) sound.


----------

